# .458 Ham'r AR



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

With the new year comes new stuff in preparation for the annual SHOT show. I'll be getting press releases each day with the latest and greatest guns and gear. So, if you are in the market, check in from time to time at www.thinkingafield.org.

Here's a beast for you AR aficionados, although I haven't actually researched the ballistics:

http://thinkingafield.org/2018/01/wilson-combats-458-hamr-ar-carbine.html


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is some ballistic info on the .458 SOCOM.

https://www.nosler.com/458-socom/

I will tell you that this cartridge in an AR platform is a recoil producing monster. I have used Barret M107 semi auto .50 BMG rifles in the Army. Sounds crazy but I would rather shoot the Barret than an AR in .458S. You can do a quick search on yourtube to see the recoil produced. Most .458 ammo will have around 24-32ftlbs of felt recoil.

Ballistic coefficient for the .458S hovers between .17 to .28 depending on ammunition. A 250gr monoflex projectile will drop 13.5 inches at 200 yards and almost 51 inches at 300 yards according to Hornady's Ballistic Calculator, making this a short range caliber.

I am sure more info can be dug up on the web. I invite anyone to add to this.


----------

